# Coke or Pepsi ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

That is the question.....


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Coke in the lead..................


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Mountain Dew... 






Seriously... whatever's in the fridge.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Both are vile!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't mind either, but I don't drink it very much compared to when I was younger. If pushed, I'd opt for Coke as it seems slightly drier in taste compared to Pepsi. My favourite soft drink is Lucozade.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd rather drink cow **** than open another bottle of these horrible drinks! I choose black coffee.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

...But we make natural juices without additives...


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Used to be Coke fan. I don't usually drink carbonated sugary beverage any more


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pepsi, no question. Their CEO makes $1,730,000 a year; I feel obligated to help contribute to his salary.

But I am partial to this Coke song.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Pepsi, hands down. It's sweeter and doesn't taste like medicine.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The entire 'cola' industry has been superfluous since the label 
Coca-Cola became false advertising.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Pepsi preferred over Coke ... but RC is better than those two

I limit my intake of carbonated beverages anyhow ... with diabetes I cannot drink the full blown sugary ones ones, and the diet versions with Aspartame cause severe gastric distress, ... so I can drink only the diet ones made with Sucralose, which limits it to Shasta and RC for the most part.

On a humorous note, do you ever notice people order these carb and fat laden meals then order a diet drink for the beverage? 
:lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Irn Bru - "Made in Scotland from girders"









seriously - the best cure for a hangover (short of not getting one in the first place!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a coke man. Do not misinterpret that. Thank you.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm also a coke man; Pepsi is much too sweet and weak.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have periods of addiction to (diet) coke. I love water and fruit juice, but there's nothing like a good industrial beverage. 

I would never drink the regular, sugared coke, though. Most of the noxious qualities (rightly) attributed to these kind of beverages actually come from the ridiculously high amount of sugar they contain. Diet beverages contain Aspartame (an artificial sugar substitute) instead of sugar. Despite some internet claims and myths, no noxious effect has been found scientifically in this substance, which is world wide used in a lot of other products (notoriously in fruit juices, for example) and approved by food regulation agencies. So I drink my diet coke in peace.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I prefer water but once in a blue moon, when I am feeling self destructive, I'll have a coke. Pepsi has no kick to it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

sorry - but neither coke nor pepsi can match Irn Bru


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I don't think I have ever seen or tasted Pepsi. I wonder if they even sell it here in South Africa. Perhaps I just overlooked it.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Pepsi is sweet and citrus
Coke is less sweet more carbonated saltier more sodium and vanilla


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Coke is better for dropping old dirty coins into and watching them come up sparkling, but Pepsi is great as a weapon, for self-defence: chuck a splash of it in the face of an armed mugger and watch their mush dissolve...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I am gonna try that coin hack sometime.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

shangoyal said:


> I think I am gonna try that coin hack sometime.


Yes, and it works, too! Coke is a strong corrosive, it can shine up filthy coins in jig time. But please, promise me you won't mistake Pepsi for after shave...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll take Mountain Dew and Dr. Pepper over both.  Better yet, stick with juice and milk.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

There should be a third option here like neither since these are useless drinks that do not help the body much.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mtmailey said:


> There should be a third option here like neither since these are useless drinks that do not help the body much.


You are so right! Colas and all the other carbonated soft drinks are poison. They can rot your teeth. Stay away is good advice!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Surprised to hear of the adverse effects. I've had no health issues with Diet Coke (no caffeine).


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Best use for Pepsi imho. Did this once, not as elaborate as in the clip, with my son and his friend. Hilarious; but it's completely unsuitable for human consumption....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe one can add two spoonfuls of sugar to Coke and end up with Pepsi.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I was thinking that when I drank this kind of stuff, I preferred Pepsi. I never really liked Coke. 
But industrially made sodas or any other "fruit" juices are almost poisonous. They are loaded with sugar, or even worse, sugar substitutes. Even drinks done in a mall, like Freshly squeezed, are not as fresh as they look. In the popular banana strawberry, the banana is fresh but the strawberries are a sugary red sirup. Corn sirup is soo bad, and it is widely used in processed food and drinks. The apple juice I do by myself from fresh apples is totally different than any other apple juice I ever bought. I think that if you drink 2-3 sodas/year you could just go on like that for the rest of the life...but abusing is so wrong.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Who cares if it's bad for you? It tastes good and I'm drinking it anyway.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Coke definitely. Pepsi is also good but Coke always will rule the Soda market.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Pop? Puke!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Poll: Coke or Pepsi ?

Just say 'No', kids!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think pepsi is any better.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

this is a strange poll for Talk Classical!!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> this is a strange poll for Talk Classical!!


You need to read more TC polls before calling this one strange...LOL!!!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Too much sugar unfortunately, so I avoid these.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you hear about the Pepsi Cola employee who got fired because he tested positive for coke ?



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I hardly ever drink soda, but I did take the "Pepsi Challenge" years ago when I was in my teens. I picked Pepsi. Coke is way to carbonated to the point of burning as it goes down my throat, and it leaves me with dry-mouth. Not the sensation I look for when drinking something.



aleazk said:


> I would never drink the regular, sugared coke, though. Most of the noxious qualities (rightly) attributed to these kind of beverages actually come from the ridiculously high amount of sugar they contain. Diet beverages contain Aspartame (an artificial sugar substitute) instead of sugar. Despite some internet claims and myths, no noxious effect has been found scientifically in this substance, which is world wide used in a lot of other products (notoriously in fruit juices, for example) and approved by food regulation agencies. So I drink my diet coke in peace.


It is not a myth. Aspartame is one of the worst things you can put into your body. It attaches to white blood cells eventually killing them. It is linked to seizures, memory loss, and after years of consumption can cause depression, and increase sleeplessness and/or restless sleep. A family friend who's a Pharmacist (and also a father of 3) gave us a report of the effects of Aspartame when it first came out in the 1980's. This report was not available to the general public (as were many reports he received on drugs and food ingredients), and has since been all but eliminated from record. After he read it, he never allowed ANYTHING with Aspartame in his house. I avoid it like the plague. The political acrobatics, payoffs, and turning the head the other way in order to get Aspartame approved by the FDA is nothing short of miraculous.

I'm not a conspiracy theorist (i have yet to see ONE "conspiracy theory" ever be proved correct in my lifetime). My family has been in the health and nutrition industry all my life. Processed sugar (another horrible thing) is so much better for you than Aspartame. I can't suggest strongly enough for everyone to eliminate Aspartame from their diet.



Kieran said:


> Coke is better for dropping old dirty coins into and watching them come up sparkling, but Pepsi is great as a weapon, for self-defence: chuck a splash of it in the face of an armed mugger and watch their mush dissolve...


My father never allowed soda in our house when we were kids. When asked why can't we drink Coke, he waited till one of our teeth came out, bought a can of Coke, poured it in a glass and dropped our tooth in it before we went to bed. The next morning the tooth was decayed and eaten away. He said that was hard enamel, imagine what that's doing to our stomach.

Here's some Trivia:

The way Coca Cola is written in script is the *#1 MOST RECOGNIZED Trademark* in the entire world.

The way Coca Cola is written in script is the *#2 MOST RECOGNIZED SYMBOL* in the entire world.

The *#1 MOST RECOGNIZED SYMBOL* in the entire world is the Christian Cross.

V


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to love both but as the body began to get old and break down, I can't drink either anymore...

Though this reminds me of a funny segment on Bloomberg TV a while ago. I think it was Betty Liu put a challenge to Warren Buffett who says he drinks 8 servings of cherry coke a day. I think it was 6 different brands and he chose cherry coke about last saying it did not taste as good!

:lol:

They're probably much the same!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Fifty years ago I was eating dinner at a friend's house when I got a stomach ache. His mother said she had just the medicine I needed. She took a small bottle of prescription medicine out of the refrigerator and poured me a spoonful. When I balked at taking strange medicine, she showed me the label. It read: "Coca Cola syrup."


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Coke. It's difficult to snort Pepsi, I almost drowned last time.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr. Pepper! Do they still make the stuff? I haven't drank pop in 25 years, but way back then I liked Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I try to avoid soda of all kinds, because carbonated beverages hurt my mouth (I actually gagged on some beer this evening because of carbonation, although I won't stop drinking that ). I will drink it sometimes though, sip by sip to reduce the carbonation, the way I drink champagne. I don't get how people could love the feeling of pin needles pricking every single part of your mouth so that you expect blood.  I'm not THAT masochistic. :tiphat:


----------



## tomhh (May 28, 2014)

Coke,of course. Pepsi is too sweet for me.


----------

